# Trilene Big Game vs Cajun Line



## "ReelDeal" (Dec 27, 2014)

I was looking at some line yesterday and picked up a spool of 12# BG mono and compared it to a spool of 14# Cajun Line. Both lines were an average diameter of .014. I have not paid much attention to details like this before but it stirred up some thoughts in my mind. If i have a 4000 series reel that can hold 170 yds of 12# line, would I be able to spool it with the 14# line that is the same diameter? My backwoods mind says yes but I figured this was a question for someone out here that has done this before. I'm sure there is an answer out there.

R/D


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

you can put anything you want on them. smaller diameter = more line


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

> you can put anything you want on them. smaller diameter = more line


Amen!

In simple terms, if it's the same diameter, you should be able to get the same amount of line on the reel. 

However, take a couple of other things into consideration too, like are you really gaining anything? Do some research on each line. If there's been testing done & published, you should be able to compare them. Just because each is rated at 12# & 14# doesn't mean that's what they'll each break at, it only means that's what the manufacturer is labeling them at. I've read test results on some lines at times where the actual tested breaking strength was much different than what it was labeled. Also, the amount of stretch each has may be very different. 

Fact is, lines we choose are often a compromise of many features. In the end, it often boils down to what we "like" based on use, which means you'll need to try them to determine if they fit your needs.

I used Big Game in the past & it was fine. Have not used the Cajun Red. I now use Yozuri Hybrid or Sufix 832 Braid for most fishing I do. The specs are different, but I like these lines better than others I've tried. If it was simply a matter of filling the spool, I would buy the cheapest line I could get, but that might not be the best choice for the fishing I do.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

to me abrasion resistance is more import than diameter as long as it is close to the same. does it tie good knots also plays in ... never played into that red gimmick stuff. Lures they paint them red to mimmick blood, but red line disappears ?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Hope you do not fish at night... Red sucks at night... BG green I can see well at night...


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

old eyes, we need all the help we can get.


----------



## "ReelDeal" (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys! I checked out some reviews on the Cajun Red and 3/4 of them were not good. There was alot of talk about line memory, knot issues, and abrasion problems. Some swore it was good for spanish fishing but that was about it. I did see where it was hard to see at night!


----------



## x101airborne (May 30, 2015)

I had issues with Cajun Line as far as knot strength. I only tried it once. Went right back to BG.


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

I've used plenty of Cajun line in 12lb. No problems out of it. I switched to braid on my smaller reels though and I'm trying sufix tritanium on my big drum rod in 17lb.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

a guide I fish with on the James river uses and likes the Cajun line, he catches many big Bluecats every season, I have it on one reel, a daiwa 600 loaded with a topshot of 80#.
js


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

Cajun Red is nothing more than Shakespeare turned Zebco Sigma line dyed and rebranded. It just doesn't compare to any Triline line.


----------



## originalhooker (Nov 26, 2009)

C.R was part of the whole red is invisible crazy,,,, or was it red attracts fish as blood…….
just basic retail deceit game; new idea to sell old product, more shelf space, newest craze, target product for target audience, pay a shop helper/sales associate a spiff, red in overseas market was selling for carp lines (daytime fishing),,,,yada, yada, yada.

it is a low, low/mid quality line, you'll see it spooled on 19.99 - 39.99 combos, plotalot drove the nail.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

for me there is only two brands Sufix and Trilene XT or BG. caught lots of nice bass in rough spots with Trilene TX in 10 lb


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

Big Game is the Sh!t been using 15lb for drum for years now. I see no reason why 12 would not work on an open beach, HOWEVER keep a very keen eye on it, one little tick in it could cost you the fish of a lifetime. The BG vs Cajun I would be fishin the BG. Also think about buying bigger spools and keeping it in a cool dark place. I buy 3lb spools, that I turn over about every three years.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

In theory its sort of correct that the red line "disappears". One thing I remember from my Scuba classes is that the colors of the spectrum become "invisible" at certain depths. Red is the first color to fade away. Our masks had a rose tint to them to counteract this. 
I'm not defending Cajun line because its crap. If I see red line coming around the end of the pier its almost always traced back halfway down the pier to some West Virginian in jean shorts and a tank top that hooked into a ray. LOL


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Red is the first color of the color spectrum to be effected by depth due to light penetration but it dos not turn invisible, red appears black underwater. Half of the marketing of "red" in the fishing industry is unbelievably deceiving. Skip the Cajun Red and go with the Big Game.

John


----------



## "ReelDeal" (Dec 27, 2014)

I have BG on all my reels and have not had any issues with it. I have a new reel and am planning to put the 12# BG on it before I hit the beach next week. I was curious to hear the reviews from you guys before even thinking about trying the Cajun Red.The diameter/strength comparison really had me wanting to question it. I appreciate all the feedback! Can't wait to try and catch some fish!!!!

R/D


----------



## FishingAddict (Apr 21, 2005)

Big Game (BG) is a quality, strong, tried, trusted, yet inexpensive line that is really hard to beat. My testing shows that BG commonly has a breaking strength of about 150% of the labeled strength. As others have said, you cannot go by diameter alone, and you should typically avoid any line that has a trendy gimmick such as red or camo line. Big Game will not let you down.

For my money it's Suffix Tri+ or BG for everything I've got.


----------



## Drum Bum (Jan 12, 2004)

FishingAddict said:


> Big Game (BG) is a quality, strong, tried, trusted, yet inexpensive line that is really hard to beat. My testing shows that BG commonly has a breaking strength of about 150% of the labeled strength. As others have said, you cannot go by diameter alone, and you should typically avoid any line that has a trendy gimmick such as red or camo line. Big Game will not let you down.
> 
> For my money it's Suffix Tri+ or BG for everything I've got.



Yep, same here. Still have a bit of BG 15# (.015) from 2003 that breaks @ 22#'s through knots. Always measure dia. and test BS of knots you use.


----------

